# WhiteSmoke trojan virus



## slimkitty2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Help!

My computer was infected yesterday (Nov. 18, 2010) with a trojan virus that is apparently attached to WhiteSmoke translation software. It disabled my Norton, and MSE will not update either. I cannot find the name of this virus to remove it. My husband isolated the file wmiprvse.exe and removed it, but it did not solve the problem. He said it is a worm and reloads each time? It has downloaded WhiteSmoke onto my computer and will not let me remove it. Does anyone which virus this is? I am a novice at this!


----------

